# First post.



## trasz@ (Jun 22, 2008)

1st post omg lol.

;-)


----------



## pav@ (Jun 22, 2008)

rofl first reply !!!!1


----------



## des@ (Jun 23, 2008)

Great job, guys.  If this is what we can expect from _committers_, I'm not sure I want to be around when the forum is opened to regular users.


----------



## danger@ (Jun 23, 2008)

we have agreed (moderators/administrators) that this thread will be removed before we launch the forum publicly.


----------



## pav@ (Jun 23, 2008)

Come on. Nonsensical _first post_ comment is one of the oldest running gags on teh intertubes.


----------

